
What Silicon Valley Can Learn from Seoul - tim333
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/magazine/what-silicon-valley-can-learn-from-seoul.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
======
Klonoar
>In May, Google opened a campus in Seoul, its first in Asia.

Because Google Tokyo/Singapore aren't a thing...

~~~
dylanjermiah
Or India

~~~
achow
Or, China, Hongkong, Japan, Malaysia, Taiwan, Thailand, Egypt, Israel, &
Dubai.

